# Critique my does please



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Now that life is settling down a bit I had some time to get pictures of my girls! 
I will make separate posts for each girl.
This is 2SR Sunflower Or Sunny for short. She doesn't like people and I'm having a hard time getting her to eat without the other girls eating with her and they are pretty aggressive about eating. And she was tucking her butt when I was trying to take the picture.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Next is Tulip, We just found out that she can be registered.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Next is Lilly, She is PB Nubian but I'm still working on getting her registration. All three doelings are 9 months old.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And last is Lilly's Twin sister Daisy, I'm also working on getting her registered.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

1.She looks very dairy but I see shes not very level on the back or maybe that's just the way she's turning, I'm better at critiquing alpines lol but I would like to see a side view with her head straight, a bit of a steep rump but also would like to see her thrown on a buck with more chest and a better rump.

2. Again might be the way she's fighting but back isn't as straight as I like in my dairy she could do with more chest but then again way different from alpines, she also have a bit of a steep rump but better than #1.
I'm not the best at critiquing dairy as I used to be when we had our alpines and my ways may have changed after owning boers lol

3.steep rump but better back sorry can't really see many faults but they are very nice does.

4.way better rump she has to be my favorite out of all of them and they should get better with age she looks very level to me and she would definitely be a doe I would be excited to keep kids from


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I am seeing what NBB is as well. And the fourth is my fav too then number three. As for the steep rumps... the buckling that you put up seems to have a less steep rump from what i can barely see in his pics and a more level topline. So maybe he will pass that on to his kids. On all of them i would love to see more of the roman nubian noses but sometimes those take time to grow on them too. The doelings look like they have less ear control than it seem he might. So hopefully kids would get the less ear control from their dams.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

#3 is probably my favorite.

I don’t like the steep rumps and the weak chines, but you may be able to breed out with a really good buck!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Doe #1 has a rough coat and poorer body condition. May need some minerals, and a fecal test.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Doe #1 has a rough coat and poorer body condition. May need some minerals, and a fecal test.


I've been working on her for a little while now and she's made some improvements. They have free choice Sweeetlix meat maker and sea minerals and I'm working on getting them on a good grain.
I swear Sunny has a good rump but she kept tucking her butt so I couldn't get a good picture so I just took one and called it a day. I will try to get some better pictures of sunny tomorrow.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

It might be time to get them in for a fecal test but my vet charges $15 a head to do a fecal test and they don't even give me a written report they just call me and be like hey they have worms. I started them on herbal wormer close to a month ago and that's when all the improvements started. just recently they started pooping dead pinworms so I guess it's working?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I just noticed that it looks like my sister is hold Lilly and Daisy's heads up but both of them were smelling her face looking for treats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariella said:


> It might be time to get them in for a fecal test but my vet charges $15 a head to do a fecal test and they don't even give me a written report they just call me and be like hey they have worms. I started them on herbal wormer close to a month ago and that's when all the improvements started. just recently they started pooping dead pinworms so I guess it's working?


Meadowmist fecals are $6 each. . You get actual epg counts and customer service is excellent!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I finally got Sunny to stand better! She was trying to mount the buck and stopped paying a lot of attention to me.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Mariella - to get a fair critique of your doe, she really needs set up, front, back and side photos, in an area where we can see her pasterns and overall give a fair evaluation. And please let us know how old she is...... thanks.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Needs selenium and copper too probably.


----------

